# Roamio and Premiere have been hacked!



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

It looks like it is now possible to get a root shell on the Premiere and Roamio model tivos, via shellshock. Check your favorite deal data base site for details. The vulnerability has been closed in the latest software , but it works with 2.4.4a. Props to tivo4mevo!


----------

